# Sommerfest 2012! Hab da mal ne Frage



## McFly77 (20. Mai 2012)

Also so ganz schlau werd ich aus euren Infos zu Sommerfest nicht.

Es gab mal Zeiten da wurden von euch konkrete Aussagen zu Preisnachlässen gemacht. Jetzt steht auf der HP 20% und kleingedruckt unterdrunter ausgenommen Teile von ...,....,....,Radon,...,...
Wie kann man das nun verstehen? Ist ein Rad ein "Teil" oder gibt's da auch noch ein paar % drauf.
Wollte mich eigentlich nach einem Spire umschauen aber ohne genaue Infos und leider Nachtdienst an diesem Wochenende will ich mir den Stress nicht antuen.
Eine kurze Antwort wäre ganz nett.


----------



## filiale (20. Mai 2012)

Genau das hatte ich mich auch schon gefragt. 

Da es aber von Anfang an hieß, daß die Räder von Beginn an diesen Jahres günstiger angeboten werden damit die die zuerst bestellt haben nicht am Ende der Saison in die Röhre gucken wenn es zum Herbst Rabatt gibt, vermute ich mal, daß dieses 20% Angebot nur für Radon Zubehör gilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kenbarrow (20. Mai 2012)

Ich  war Samstag im Laden und habe mal gefragt wegen Rabatten am Sommerfest.
Der Verkäufer sagte mir, dass Radon dieses Jahr NICHT reduziert wird, da
ein solcher Rabatt bei der aktuellen Preisgestaltung nicht möglich sei. 
Aber es soll angeblich einige Überraschungsangebote geben...


----------



## zdebel (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Kenbarrow,

super, das endlich mal jemand Infos "aus 1. Hand" hat .
Wurden die "Überraschungsangebote" konkretisiert? Werden also doch Räder (zB einzelne, spezielle Modelle) reduziert?
Oder werden die Radons dieses Jahr grundsätzlich nicht reduziert?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wir können leider nicht per se 20% auf unsere aktuelle Bike-Kollektion geben. Die Räder sind wirklich alle sehr knapp kalkuliert, damit Ihr immer den besten Preis bekommt. Ein paar Schmankerl wird es aber dennoch geben, Einzelstücke und Testräder auch. 

Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------



## OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (21. Mai 2012)

Damit ist ALLES und NICHTS beantwortet....


Btw: Soooo knapp sind die Räder nicht kalkuliert, Radon hat da schon Gewinn, dass 20% mal möglich wären....
Massenanfertigung, keine Veränderungen, Service(Lieferzeiten!!) gegen Null, und eben nur Versand...das spart!
Das nur mal am Rande.
Radon MUSS ja nicht % geben, KÖNNEN täten Sies....
Ist ja nun nicht so, dass die da 2% Gewinn machten, lediglich....nee!


----------



## Aalex (21. Mai 2012)

da hast du scheinbar keine ahnung ...  glückwunsch für soviel gefährliches halbwissen


----------



## Kenbarrow (22. Mai 2012)

zdebel schrieb:


> Hallo Kenbarrow,
> 
> super, das endlich mal jemand Infos "aus 1. Hand" hat .
> Wurden die "Überraschungsangebote" konkretisiert? Werden also doch Räder (zB einzelne, spezielle Modelle) reduziert?
> Oder werden die Radons dieses Jahr grundsätzlich nicht reduziert?


Leider konnte man mir nicht sagen, um welche Räder es sich dabei handeln wird... Ich lass mich überraschen...


----------



## OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (22. Mai 2012)

Aalex schrieb:


> da hast du scheinbar keine ahnung ...  glückwunsch für soviel gefährliches halbwissen


 

huuuuiii!!
ich hätte keine ahnung, und das sei gefährliches halbwissen!
was ist denn nicht richtig an meiner aussage...was für einen gewinn macht denn radon/nicht..
was weisst du denn.....
oder weisst du jarnischt....
wieso dann aber unterstellst du mir halbwissen....
und wieso bitte soll das gefährlich sein....


fragen über fragen ob der kryptischen sätze von dir.....

huuuuiii!
was ist denn nun deine aussage
irgendwelche fakten, oder wissen oder belege, oder einfach nur mal gegenhalten....


radon macht mal sicher gewinn, auch genug, um mal 20 prozent geben zu können...
ob sies wollen, ist was anderes.

und pass auf, dein halbwissen ist dolll gefährlich....


----------



## zdebel (22. Mai 2012)

Kenbarrow schrieb:


> Leider konnte man mir nicht sagen, um welche Räder es sich dabei handeln wird... Ich lass mich überraschen...


Ok..schade. Danke für die Info. Da ich nicht aus der Region Bonn komme werden diese Schmankerl wohl leider an mir vorbei gehen. 
Auch natürlich Dank an Radon-Bikes, das ihr euch hier zu Wort meldet.


----------



## Aalex (22. Mai 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO schrieb:


> huuuuiii!!
> ich hätte keine ahnung, und das sei gefährliches halbwissen!
> was ist denn nicht richtig an meiner aussage...was für einen gewinn macht denn radon/nicht..
> was weisst du denn.....
> ...



och ich kenn mich da schon aus. das muss dir reichen

und bei dem einen oder anderen rad wären 20% Rabatt dann auch sehr nah am ek. sowas macht man nur, wenn man von der reuse 100te auf lager hat und die ende des jahres immer noch da sind und man platz für das 2013er zeug braucht. aktuell ist hochsaison, da muss kohle verdient werden. ruf die großen hersteller doch mal an, ob sie direkt liefern können. alles mit dämpfer im rahmen oder großen rädern ist ausverkauft

gerade im bereich um 500-600 euro geht da gar nichts. 

bei komponenten sowieso schonmal nicht. an einem Reifen oder einem shimano schaltwerk wird keiner mehr reich. 

bekleidung geht aber immer

sind übrigens schon wieder schulferien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (22. Mai 2012)

Ist doch klar das es hier keine Aussage darüber gibt, welche Bikes es betrifft. Sonst warten alle auf den 1 Juni und bestellen nichts mehr online. Ich vermute es werden daher einige Ihre Bestellung aufschieben und das Sommerfest Wochenende abwarten. Das hat dann wieder den Vorteil daß die derzeitigen Bestellungen abgearbeitet werden können.


----------



## OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (22. Mai 2012)

Aalex schrieb:


> och ich kenn mich da schon aus. das muss dir reichen
> 
> und bei dem einen oder anderen rad wären 20% Rabatt dann auch sehr nah am ek.
> 
> sind übrigens schon wieder schulferien?


 

Ich habe nicht von dem einen oder anderen gesprochen, sondern von den Rädern im Allgemeinen....


Zudem: ich nö, ich muss Dir garnix glauben, zumal nicht ohne Beleg und mit doofer Anmache!
Nö!


Und dann noch:; wennde mir sagst, das ginge nicht, weils bei 20% bei DEM EINEN ODER ANDEREN RAD SCHON NAH AM EK"sei.....
Dann bestätigst Du mir ja mit deiner Begründung deiner Ablehnung eben mein Argument....
Wenn 20% "nah am Ek sind", dann kann ( wenn man denn will, und nur darum ging es mir...) sehr wohl eben die nachlassen, und machte noch immer keinen Verlust dabei!
Mein Reden!!


20%, und das bei den schlechter kalkulierten Rädern, da sind dann ja bei den besser kalkulierten Rädern dann 30-40% drin....
Schon ein saftiger gewinn....


----------



## Aalex (22. Mai 2012)

Du willst es nicht raffen und du hast, wenn du denkst man macht keinen Verlust wenn man Sachen zum EK vertickt, schlicht weg keine Ahnung. Betriebskosten, Wertminderung der übrigen Produkte usw. lautet das Zauberwort.

Frag' nen BWL Schnösel warum das so ist.

daher bleib einfach in dem Glauben ;-) mir ist so ein troll wie du einer bist ziemlich wurscht. bin raus


----------



## Wiepjes (22. Mai 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO schrieb:


> Damit ist ALLES und NICHTS beantwortet....
> 
> 
> Btw: Soooo knapp sind die Räder nicht kalkuliert, Radon hat da schon Gewinn, dass 20% mal möglich wären....
> ...



Klar die könnten die auch ein Rad schenken, aber das hat bei mir auch nicht geklappt


----------



## OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (22. Mai 2012)

Aalex schrieb:


> Du willst es nicht raffen und du hast, wenn du denkst man macht keinen Verlust wenn man Sachen zum EK vertickt, schlicht weg keine Ahnung. Betriebskosten, Wertminderung der übrigen Produkte usw. lautet das Zauberwort.
> 
> Frag' nen BWL Schnösel warum das so ist.
> 
> daher bleib einfach in dem Glauben ;-) mir ist so ein troll wie du einer bist ziemlich wurscht. bin raus


 

Und tschüss! 

Ich wollte lediglich sagen, dass Radon sehr wohl (hohe) gewinne an den Rädern hat, um die 20-34%
Nicht wenig, wenn man bedenkt, dass Die Taiwanrahmen mit Komponenten zusammenstecken und dann versenden.
Keine Ladenmiete, keine Verkäuferlöhne, ausser den Paar am Telefon, kaum beratungskosten, usw...


Ist eben deren Modell....
Daher können Sie sehr wohl im Rahmen einer Werbegag Aktion die Räder auch maaaal mit 20% Nachlass rausgeben.

Das ewige Getue, "die Räder sind sooo knapppp kalkuliert, da geht kein Nachlass mehr" auf den Geist.


Im Moment lkäufts halt; mal sehen, wie es im Winter ist, oder wenns mal schlechter läuft....auf einmal gehen dann Rabatte, die jetzt noch bestritten werden.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (23. Mai 2012)

Da fragt man sich nur wo so eine spezifische Zahl wie die 34% herkommen...

Keine Ladenmiete - falsch. Keine Verkäuferlöhne - falsch. Keine Beratungskosten - falsch.

Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (23. Mai 2012)

@der mit den vielen O (ein toller Nick im Ãbrigen)
Den Rotz den Du da schreibst, liest Du den auch? Wenn RADON mal
eben 20% Rabatt geben kÃ¶nnte, wÃ¼rde ich bei den kein Rad mehr
kaufen. Da wÃ¼Ãte ich ja von vornherein, dass ich dort beim Bikeerwerb
immer beschissen werden (um mindestens 20%). 
Na klar ist es ein reiner VERSENDER (mit allen Preisvorteilen die dieses
Modell ja offenbar bietet) und darum ist das Bike ja auch gÃ¼nstiger dort
als das Rad beim HÃ¤ndler um die Ecke. Keiner von uns kennt deren Margen 
genau (auch Du nicht), aber ich behaupte mal, die liegen nicht Ã¼ber 30%. Sonst
wÃ¼rde das Sparmodell ja gar nicht funktionieren, wenn die RÃ¤der genauso teuer 
wÃ¤ren wie im Laden. 
Und zu Beginn der neuen Saison mÃ¼ssen nun mal die Lager leergemacht werden
fÃ¼r die neue Serie. RADON hat nun die MÃ¶glichkeit die RÃ¤der zu verschrotten (ist
aber wie Du sicher nachvollziehen kannst wirtschaftlich nicht sinnvoll) oder eben
Ã¼ber Rabattaktionen die LadenhÃ¼ter zu âvertickenâ (aber eben erst am ENDE der
Saison, nicht mittendrin). RADON ist ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen, dass sich auch
an Zahlen/Gewinnen orientieren muss.
Wenn Du willst, dass ich auf Deine Antwort reagiere, schalt beim Schreiben bitte
das Hirn ein. Bei MÃ¼ll ist mir darauf zu antworten die Zeit zu schade (bereue das
hier schonâ¦..)


----------



## OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (23. Mai 2012)

34% habe ich etra genommen!

EXTRA!
Weil ich ja wusste, dass da einer druff anspringt...oh, Mann.....


Zuzdem: ja sicher macht radon satte Gewinne, mit um und bei über 20- um die 35 ( oder , von mir aus, 34,543256788765532211%).


Es ist natürlich total naiv, zu glauben, die seien sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo billig, dass die toootal reduziert seien, dass da preislich nix geht!
Oh mann; einfache Seelen!

Und Berater, Ladenmiete und Service: was ist denn billiger, eine grosse Halle auf der Wiese , irgenwo am A--- der Welt, wo man keine Gewerbesteuer zahlt, oder stattdessen 6-88 kleine Läden, mit miete, Beratern und Service?
Natürlich spart Radon daran.


Am gewinn jedenfalls nicht, die machen mehr Gewinn an einem Rad, als jeder kleine Radhändler.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (23. Mai 2012)

Is das nicht scheiß egal wieviel Gewinn die daran machen? Die sind im Vergleich zu anderen günstiger, auch günstiger als andere Versender. Also interessiert es mich nicht wieviel Gewinn die daran machen, zumahl ich selbst bestimmen kann wieviel ich ausgebe. Mind. einmal die Woche ist ein Bike als Tagesartikel, Ende der Saison werden die nochmal kräftig reduziert. Habe bis jetzt zwei Bikes gekauft und immer Ende der Saison, wer am Anfang kauft -> selbst Schuld.

Achso mal zum Vergleich: Kaufe immer eine bestimmte Sorte Sekt, die kostet 3.99 , ich kaufe aber nur im Angebot. Die Angebotspreise liegen immer zwischen 2.50 und 2.69. Sollte ich den jetzt nicht mehr kaufen weil die so satte Gewinne machen?


----------



## Kenbarrow (23. Mai 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO schrieb:


> 34% habe ich etra genommen!
> 
> EXTRA!
> Weil ich ja wusste, dass da einer druff anspringt...oh, Mann.....
> ...


Seit wann hat Radon denn eine Halle am ADW??? Die haben einen Ladenlokal in Bonn und selbstverständlich Kosten für Miete, Verkäufer/ Beratung etc...


----------



## Blut Svente (23. Mai 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO schrieb:


> 34% habe ich etra genommen!
> 
> EXTRA!
> Weil ich ja wusste, dass da einer druff anspringt...oh, Mann.....
> ...



@ OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
man muss och jönne künne! so neidhammel  wie du wissen per se alles besser! erbärmlich wie du hier versuchst für deine allerletzten penunsen so viel wie möglich raus zu holen...


----------



## Shagnar (23. Mai 2012)

Radon hat ein nahezu konkurrenzloses P/L-Verhältnis und mir ist kein anderer Hersteller bekannt, der hier von der Ausstattung und den Preisen mithalten kann. Wenn jemand seinen Kunden unverschämt viel Knete aus der Tasche zieht, dann sind es die Fachhändler, die dann auch nochmal beim Service ordentlich was abgreifen.

Von mir aus darf Radon auch eine 50er Marge haben, solange ich selber so viel Kohle sparen kann!


----------



## Schulle (23. Mai 2012)

Geht doch auf den Rotz vom Nussi nicht noch ein, der will nur spielen
und hat langeweile (und das bei so schönem Wetter )

und der Satz:

Zuzdem: ja sicher macht radon satte Gewinne, mit um und bei über 20- um die 35 ( oder , von mir aus, 34,543256788765532211%).

hat mir den Abend jetzt gerettet. Der ist echt klasse 
Du bist Insider, definitiv!


----------



## kevinphillip (24. Mai 2012)

Ich sage nur april 
2012........dann kauf halt woanders,und heul nit rumm...


----------



## MrIncredible (25. Mai 2012)

Amüsant hier. 
Was manche so von sich geben. 

Wenn OOOOOO doch die Handelsspannen und Margen von Radon kennt !!! 

Also ich denke beim Summer
Sale wird man wie gewohnt auf
Specials treffen auch seitens von Radon !


----------



## McFly77 (1. Juni 2012)

Ich fasse mal zusammen.
Getränke, Bratwurst und Burger für umme. Danke Radon.

Sonst eher enttäuschent.
Radons sind ganze zwei Stück reduziert, das hier vor zwei Tagen schon reduzierte ZR 7 in weiß und noch irgendeins.
Allgemein, gabs auf Nachfrage nicht mals alle Größen bei einigen Modellen. Antwort: sind noch im Karton müssen noch aufgebaut werden. Nunja hätte man können geschickter Regeln.
Andere Hersteller werden eh meißt schon unter UVP verkauft und werden somit, da bereits reduziert , nicht nochmals reduziert.
Kleider  und Zubehör ähnlich, überall wo schon der rote reduzierte Preis drauf steht wird nicht weiterreduziert. Da aber auch diese Artikel über das komplette Jahr schon reduziert sind, heute also auch kein preisvorteil.
Wie gesagt es gibt Essen und Trinken und nett waren alle Mitarbeiter mit denen ich gesprochen habe. Ich fands im Großen und ganzen schlecht vorbereitet (viele Größen nicht vorrätig) und wirklich reduziert sind höchstens 20% der Artikel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiepjes (1. Juni 2012)

McFly77 schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal zusammen.
> Getränke, Bratwurst und Burger für umme. Danke Radon.
> 
> Sonst eher enttäuschent.
> ...




stand doch alles auf dem Plakat. Radon Bikes ausgeschlossen.....Nachdem sich hier einige aufregen, dass ein Slide an einem Tag was billiger war, sollten doch alle froh sein. Fahre trotzdem morgen hin, brauch noch Bekleidung und verhandle mal um ein Skeen, werde berichten.


----------



## McFly77 (1. Juni 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> stand doch alles auf dem Plakat. Radon Bikes ausgeschlossen.....Nachdem sich hier einige aufregen, dass ein Slide an einem Tag was billiger war, sollten doch alle froh sein. Fahre trotzdem morgen hin, brauch noch Bekleidung und verhandle mal um ein Skeen, werde berichten.



Habe ja auch nichst anderes behauptet,
fand es nur schade, dass die komplette Bikekollektion von Radon nicht in allen Größen probefahrtfertig aufgebaut war.


----------



## Dede21 (1. Juni 2012)

Dafür gab es auf Ersatzteile 20% Rabatt  (ohne Shimano)
So konnte man das ein oder andere Schnäppchen machen.


----------



## Aalex (1. Juni 2012)

auf shimano kann man auch keine 20% machen  da kann man froh sein, wenn die lagerkosten gedeckt sind

die marge ist nicht existent, fragt mal OOOOOOOOO der is dicker insider


----------



## filiale (1. Juni 2012)

Aber gut zu wissen daß die Räder "unangefaßt" sind bzgl. Rabatt.


----------



## Wiepjes (1. Juni 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Aber gut zu wissen daß die Räder "unangefaßt" sind bzgl. Rabatt.



Jo war eben da: Meine Skeen Anfrage keine Chance. Kein Rabatt, hab mir aber ein Test Skeen 10.0 reservieren lasen, fahr morgen nochmal hin.
Insgesamter Eindruck: Hölle los, dass keine Räder da waren kann ich nicht bestätigen, das stand so voll dass man nicht treten könnet, vom Slide 9.0 bis zum 2013 Modell. Habe super eingekauft: Gore Trikot -50% und eine Gore Hose dazu von 85,- auf 49,-, viel Zubehör. Nett die haben jetzt ein Quartett mit den Radon Rädern drauf.
Danke für den fetten Hamburger.


----------



## Wiepjes (1. Juni 2012)

Aalex schrieb:


> auf shimano kann man auch keine 20% machen  da kann man froh sein, wenn die lagerkosten gedeckt sind
> 
> die marge ist nicht existent, fragt mal OOOOOOOOO der is dicker insider



Nix 20% auf Shimano, aber auf alles andere


----------



## pa_sm (1. Juni 2012)

Kann jemand was zur Verfügbarkeit der ZR Team Modelle sagen?


----------



## Wiepjes (1. Juni 2012)

pa_sm schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zur Verfügbarkeit der ZR Team Modelle sagen?



War heute da, ZR Team standen da in Massen rum, die Leut prügelten sich um das 7.0 glaub ich. Ich hatte aber eher Ausschau nach einem Skeen gehalten. 29er hatte ich mal am Rande geschaut sind ausverkauft und Slide auch. Standen noch ein Paar 7.0 und 9.0 rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrIncredible (1. Juni 2012)

Für wieviel gibt es die zr Team 7.0 Modelle?


----------



## radono (1. Juni 2012)

Das Modell mit Farbkombination White/Lime für 799 Euro


----------

